# Anyone kayak fishing Lake Erie?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I know of 1 guy that takes his kayak to Lake Erie to fish and he always comes back with a good report of what he caught, water conditions, etc. However, he fishes the shorelines and back waters of the lake...not out on the lake itself. The reason for this is other powerboat idiots, not the lake.

Just guessing, from where I live (Lima), I'd take I-75 up to Sandusky Bay or some simular area. I say that to stay away from the Maumee discharge area, as I know too much about what's going into it. 

I mostly troll, when fishing, but if the area looks like jigs or casting worms is appropriate, that's what I'll do. 

Do you kayak fish Lake Erie?
What's your opinion of kayak fishing in the lake or its' edges?
Should I stay away and just fish the inland lakes?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

When I used to live in Painesville I would fish in and around Fairport all the time. I loved the fishing but the powerboats and jetskis in and around the harbor made me feel less than safe at times.

If you can find an area with little traffic to launch and paddle it's awesome. Going out in more open water can be a bit dangerous though. Larger boats running at high speed and you being so low on the water can be an issue as is the weather if a storm pops up out of nowhere.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I LOVE fishing lake erie from the kayak. It's best to use the buddy system and stay away from crowded areas. Stay tuned in on wind, wave, and weather forecasts......and even when they all say it's all good, expect the unexpected. Many fishing days were cut short due to winds.

Trolling on the lake is a serious workout, but it usually pays dividends. 

I agree with your thoughts on Fairport harbor. WAY TOO crowded. I really like to launch in little parks a little ways from the major ports. We have the luxury of throwing our boats in the water anywhere.....so I try to take advantage of that. 

One of my favorite launch points involves me using the kayak dolly. Hike it 1 mile into the woods on a crappy ATV trail and I've got the place all to myself. 

Be sure to bring the fish finder.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish with my yak pretty much exclusively right now on the lake. Ive gone alone or with a friend. Day, evening and after dark. Most of my trips are the vermilion area or bay village. I like to go early as its not as hot an d the traffic is less. Most guys are running way out so beside the boat wAkes its not bad. I have been out as far as 40 feet of water on good days. Watching the weather is huge in a yak. I've had days I turned around and went home cuz weathermen got it wrong. 

I troll allot , with crankbaits mostly followed by jets and spoons or harnesses. I'm staying away from inlines and dipsy cuz they sink when I stop. Ive got two rod holders mounted infront of me and my fish finder and GPS. I also fly a flag on my light that attracts attention.even had a guy come by to say how nice it was to see me with the flag. 

Just be safe, watch your surroundings and your good. Lots of fish to be caught out there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Absolutely. One of my favorite ways to fish Erie. If nothing else, you get a great workout. I usually troll deep diving cranks, for the very reason silverbullet mentioned. I've trolled bottom bouncers but they snag on the bottom when you need to stop to reel in a fish on the other rod. I've had some productive days out there and it's exciting as hell when you're sitting on top of the water with a big walleye splashing on the surface next to you in your net. 

A couple must haves in my opinion: A phone with internet access for radar. The heat and humidity lately have sprung up storms out of nowhere. Also, a SOT kayak. I wouldn't take a sit-in kayak more than a hundred yards from shore. If you do happen to roll, how the heck are you going to get back in? I've been out there in 3-4 footers when the wind has changed quickly and there's no way I'd want to be in a Sit-inside, that is for sure. 

I say go for it, it's not as difficult as some would warn you. Just be smart and pick your days wisely.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

The exact reason I'm getting a sot....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckibob1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Remodeling my brother's house on the mouth of the Rocky River, just bought a OK 15 footer just to get out and fish. Never fished from kayak before, first time out a 30lb. channel cat, 45 minutes to pull up, what an adventure. Next time a 15lb drum, that was a blast. This past Sunday was windy and choppy but I'm hooked, went out twice, first time out an 8lb. walleye, delicious! Its hard to get out farther than about 30 feet deep due to all the power boaters from the Cleveland Yacht Club, but early morning works good. I've noticed water conditions change really fast calm to heavy chop then back. Each time out is still a learning experience, but I LOVE IT!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Took my yak out on Erie for the first time Sunday. I didn't fish it was more of a trial run but it was really fun and can't wait go after some smallies!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I haven't been on the big pond yet, but I would love to go. I would rather go with a small group of people (or a big group), though. I figure you're safer in numbers. I'm sure my wife would love it if I brought home a bunch of perch.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckibob1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Word is Walleyes are slowly heading east from vermillion. Anyone else go out from west side of Cleveland? Just using crawler harnesses, any other suggestions?


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm open to a group outing on the lake if anyone wants to go. Through the week is best for me. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckibob1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm up, this weekend is bad for me though, out of town, plus I think with "Mr. Isaac" blowing through may not be a good idea to out there. Any time after Monday works, even weekdays after 3, can launch from my back yard and be on lake in 3 minutes and on fish in 10-15.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I would love to try Erie but I'm scared of getting run down by bigger boats. Do you guys rig your kayaks with flags or carry an airhorn?


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd be interested. I'm in Columbus but I could be up there by 530 on weekdays and anytime on weekends


----------



## Buckibob1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Went out yesterday about 5:30, was out only half an hour before an emergency call from a friend, I had to help. 6 smallies and two channel cats. I was setup for a big evening, I was marking big schools of fish and was right on top of them, wind was slowly dropping off and was a full moon. The fish are there!

A group outing would be great, should be planned mostly around forecast and wind conditions. Would hate for you to drive from Columbus for nothing. You could give me a call anytime before leaving, I try to go every day between 4-5. I go by myself, no flags, no horns, just a 15ft bright yellow yak. This area is constant with yaks, so power boaters are pretty aware.


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Buckibob1 said:


> I'm up, this weekend is bad for me though, out of town, plus I think with "Mr. Isaac" blowing through may not be a good idea to out there. Any time after Monday works, even weekdays after 3, can launch from my back yard and be on lake in 3 minutes and on fish in 10-15.


I am on vacation the week of the 9th of September. Monday through Thursday. Takes me about an hour and a half to get to the lake. I'm game for an outing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm from the Wooster area so if anyone would like to share a ride just let me know.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Bass Masterson said:


> I'm from the Wooster area so if anyone would like to share a ride just let me know.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


PS. I get about 13 miles to a gallon in my truck so I would be open to sharing the gas bill if your ride is cheaper. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

